# PAPY OF THEM ALL,, IT'S A LULU OF A DRINK..?



## TJSJHART (Sep 10, 2007)

HELLO   , NEW MEMBER ,  OLD COLLECTOR ,  I'VE GOT TWO BOTTLES GIVIN ME TROUBLE WITH WHERE THEY ARE FROM AND AN AGE   " PAPY OF THEM ALL"   SPIRAL DESIGN IN MIDDLE OF 7OZ. BOTTLE FROSTED LIKE DRIPPIN WATER DESIGN  .PATENTED MAY 8 1928 ON BOTTOM..... "IT'S A LULU OF A DRINK" CLEAR GLASS WITH FROSTED SECTION BETWEEN TOP AND MID. SECTION   , YELLOW CIRCLE WITH "IT'S A LULU OF A DRINK" IN BLUE LETTERING 10 FL. OZ.AND A DATE OF  47 I BELIEVE ON BOTTOM...HELP?  THANKS


----------



## Tony14 (Sep 10, 2007)

Hey a pic would definately help. To me it sounds like an acl soda. I dont know much else though. Hopefully someone can help. Welcome to the forum!!


----------



## TJSJHART (Sep 12, 2007)

PHOTO


----------



## TJSJHART (Sep 12, 2007)

AND THIS ONE


----------



## capsoda (Sep 12, 2007)

Never heard of either but I sure do like that Papy bottle.


----------



## bubbas dad (Sep 13, 2007)

in my deco soda bottle book the pappy is listed as scarce and valued at $20 in very good shape. the book is alittle old but that sounds about right.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Sep 13, 2007)

Maybe this will help and welcome. This was a quick search, I'll try to post back if I find more.

http://ca-yd.com/images/bottles/aclcoll/SN36101396.jpg
 PAPY     64 OZ.   RED AND YELLOW   CLEAR W/TEXT.    11 1/4   1944 ADAMS BOTT. WKS. /  NEW KENSINGTON  PENN. / PAPY OF THEM ALL(M); "ENRICHED WITH DEXTROSE"(B)     9.8

 Courtesy of  *
 The Weide's Soda Page
*http://www.ca-yd.com/html/bottles/aclcollection.htm 


 Their info I have no idea about. http://cgi.ebay.com/Rare-1950s-Betty-Boop-Lulu-Peruvian-soda-pop-adv-tray_

 edit I guess it does.
 http://www.saddlesores.org/lulu.html


----------



## TJSJHART (Sep 13, 2007)

thanks for the  all the info,, the " lulu " was found in a dry wash in phx. and papy at a yard sale in somerset pa. paid no more then $3.                                                                                                                                                   lots more to show


----------

